

Teaching SE: code as design - delan
http://davec.org/2014/02/teaching-se-code-as-design/

======
amboar
I've been thinking about this a lot recently after discussing the merits of
code review against design review for software. My opinion very much aligns
with the article, and I've started drafting blog posts/essays describing my
arguments just to get a clear understanding of what they are. I'll have to get
them cleaned up and reviewed so I can contribute to the view...

------
arthurjj
The problem with teaching it in college is that most students haven't been
exposed to a project that requires engineering or even patterns to solve so
they have trouble seeing the value or even engaging with the material

That being said being exposed to common patterns sounds way more helpful than
learning UML

